# Hi to everyone



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

I would like to say Hi to everyone. It has been a long time since I have posted or replyed to any topics. My hours at my job changes all the time. I try to stop in and read some topics when I can. IT allways does me good to come on here and read that I am not the only person in this world that has Fibro. I hope all is doing well ? I would also like to say Hi to all the new names out there too. Hi moldie and weener hope all is well with you. I had a good holiday but I got very tierd of trying to explaine to everyone what Fibro is. I know thay ask out of concern but it does start to feel like that is the only thing thay can think of to talk about.Well I will be looking for a reply to my post. Take Care and God Bless. Pat ps. For all the new people who don't know me I am a 36 year old male with wife and 3 kids. For me it is a one day at a time battle with IBS & Fibro


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Pat. Nice to see you here again.







I may be a new name to you but I'm an 'old hand' on the IBS forums - my other username is 'wanderingstar'.I have an idea for you, it might help with the sounding like a broken record trying to explain what your illness is to well-meaning friends and relations. You could print up, in nice colours, and then, yes, laminate (!) a succint description of Fibromyalgia and what it's implications are for you. Then you could just whip it out and hold it up when you're next asked.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Pat!Nice to hear from you. Nice that your family asks. I get the feeling that my family thinks I may be using it for an excuse, so I don't even like to talk about it anymore. Let them think what they want. I'm good at bringing up other topics and conversation about what their lives are about and they are usually more than happy about talking about what concerns them.My holdiay was good too. Glad yours turned out well. How has your back been these days?M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Boggs, my friend, how are you? Glad to see you back at the old stomping grounds. I was thinking about you the other day. Glad to hear your holidays were nice. Christmas is such a stressful time for everyone. The best way to get through it is to pace yourself (which is hard to do). I find that I can't go visiting every day over the holidays. I spread them out in January now and that way there is something to look forward to after the holidays. I'm seeing some friends at the end of January. I'm hanging in although the fm and my sinuses are giving me a good fight right now. I have a new family doctor now and will be going for a physical on Jan. 28th. Just curious how are the meds working for you? I also get tired of talking to family and friends about fm. I figure I live it every day I don't need to talk about it too. I'm not sure how much they understand. That is why I love this board, because I know everyone hear can empathize with what we are going through. Anyways, Boggs I'm glad to hear from you. Wishing you the very best in 2002.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Thanks for all the replys to this topic . It was very nice to hear from everyone again. Susan thanks for thee advice I thank that I will give it a shot.I have seen your name around alot and I hope to be talking to you more.Hi moldie it is very good to hear from you too. How is everything going for you? I do still have alot of pain to deal with .My back and bladder are the worst .I amd supporting a family of 5 and I have no other choice than to keep pushing on.If you looked at me you would never know what is going on inside.I have always been a very health and active person .I guess that is why it took me so long to come to terms with the fact that I will be dealing with fibro for the rest of my life. Hi weener good to hear from you too.Iam on night shift for awhile so I hope to be on the board more often now.I am still taken alot of meds.I try to eat right, sleep right and take all my meds the doctor wants me too.The new one is called Zanaflex.So far all is well no bad side effects are anything. I have never told anyone how much meds I take. What works for one don't for another. It is very nice to come on this board and talk to others that deal with Fibro everyday. This board has always been like home to me. I can't wait to get home from work and see what everyone is saying.This board has truely been a great support to me. I did another post and right at the end of it I must of hit the wrong key because it was all gone . Don't that make you mad when that happens? O well I hope this gets through so if you see to replys from me you know why.Take Care and God Bless Pat


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Boggs!Good to hear from you! I know what you're saying----about the pain, etc. and yet everyone looks at you and sees nothing and probably doesn't or wouldn't want to believe it if you told them how painful it is.I haven't been real active on the Board either. Sometimes I just can't bring myself to turn on the computer, let alone reply. Other times, I read the messages, but feel I have nothing to add to what has already been said. There's always so much good advice here.I hope the Zanaflex works for you. I tried that a few months ago and didn't notice anything; so I asked my Doc to rewrite a prescription for Skelaxin which seems to work better for me. And it doesn't leave me "zombie" like, unless I need to take it more often during the day. Then I just get really tired. I try to use just one tablet every 4 to 6 hours during the day when I absolutely need it; otherwise, I take 2 at bedtime every night. Helps mre relax a little and alleviates some of the "charlie horses" (not all, though).My muscles are so tight and hard and I find I have no choice but to stretch throughout the day. This may be some of my problem with the "charlie horses" at night----too many hours that my muscles aren't being stretched. If that makes any sense to anyone.Take care.Karen


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Feisty, It is very good to hear from you. I hope that you will find some help with your new Med. I am glad to see you posted . I understand about not replying on the board.Alot of time I just read the topics that are on the board.I get alot of good input on the Fibro that we all deal with everyday.I hope you keep on posting on theis topic so we can keep in touch. How is everyone else doing?I hope all is well has can be.I am going to keep giving Zanaflex a try.I just started getting hard pains in my right side.I have a very sharp pain when I breath in deep.Has anyone went through this too? I allways have pain in my back and bladder but this pain is new.I would love any replys on this.Hi again to Moldie and weener. Take Care Pat


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi Boggs Just wanted to bop in here and say hi to all. I haven't been replying much these days either, so it's nice just to say hi to everyone. I pray we all have a better 2002.







I've gotten back into my walking after a couple months off. (I reacted to my flu shot in Nov then hurt my back in Dec while sledding,of all things!) Good luck with the new doc Weener. DD


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi DD,How is everything going with you?Yes weener tell us how things going with your new Doc?I had to go off the Zanaflex.It was giving me a very bad stomach pain.I also did some research and found out that it has only been in the US since 1996.It also said there was no findings of any long time use.I did not want to be one of the first to find out what it does after long time use.I will just keep trying until I find something that works.Yes DD it is good to just say hi to everyone on this board.Well got to go for now .Take Care Pat


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Boggs,A number of us get those sharp pains in the rib area and chest area. I believe it is our muscles tightening up so darn much. I know the pain is bad in the chest and rib area, but try to do some stretching exercising to stretch the front of the chest. Lie on your back with a small towel rolled up and between your shoulder blades. Then gently spread you arms out bending at the elbow so that your arms are laying with an "L" shape. It helps me some. Worth a try. A muscle relaxant is still my best choice. Skelaxin as I mentioned earlier works pretty good for me. Helps me sleep better at night, too, along with Clonazepam. My Doc told me Clonazepam is known to help treat leg cramps at night even though it is an anti-seizure medicine. It is also used to help with sleep, which I need badly. The Skelaxin has benn around for about 40 years; unfortunately, a lot of Doc's have no recollection of this drug because of all the newer ones thrown their way. If I take Flexeril, I'm a zombie for 24 hours and I can't function like that. Skelaxin makes me tired, but not zombie state.Perhaps something like this would be worth a try. I know others are using Neurontin for pain. I didn't have much luck with it, but perhaps my Doc didn't give me a long enough period in which to give it a fair try. The migraines are still coming at least on every 3rd or 4th day. Not fun.Nice to hear from you.Take care.Karen


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Boggs,The bladder thing------Have you seen a Urologist? I was having what is called bladder spasms. Felt like I had to go all the time. Sometimes I really did and other's it was just a little. He told me this is a symptom of FM also. He put me on Detrol and it has helped quite a bit. Might be worth a try. There is a number of meds out there that quiet the bladder. It's a more common problem than most people know. Most are too "shy" to discuss it with their Doc's and attribute it to "getting older". Wrong-----My Urologist says it's very treatable. May take several attempts to find the right med that works for you, but give it a try.Karen


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi BOGGS,nice to hear from you. I can relate to what you saying about explain to others about FMS...Itï¿½s difficult sometimes. Iï¿½m sorry to hear that you canï¿½t take Zanaflex, have you tried Tramadol or Ultram? I think it works pretty well for me.I have problem with my bladder too, I get infections very easy . My doc told me that itï¿½s very common for us with FMS. I drink cranberry juice and lemon water to prevent it, because itï¿½s no fun to eat antibiotics all the time.Take care everyone, Mio


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

Things are looking up for me, Boggs. I have been able to do my walk 4 days in a row. 2 of those days I went for an hour!







I can't express in words how good it feels. Yes, I get very stiff and sore but, with slow easy persistance I know it will lessen as I continue. I'm still trying to figure out if the testosterone is doing any good. I'm quiting for a week to see if it is what's making me swell so bad. My lips feel huge! I think Karen had good advice on the bladder, get it checked by the urologist. Thanks for the towel tip, Karen. I'm going to try it, should even work to massage the trigger points in my shoulders.







DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone:Well, I helped my brother move yesterday and I am paying for it big time today. I'm so darn sore that I could barely get out of bed. I must be getting too old for this stuff and as hubby says I should know better. But silly me, can't say no to my siblings. It started out with me doing light stuff and ended up with me slugging boxes. I called this the "Move from Hell". Took almost 12 hours to get this move done. By the end of the night I was tired and giddy. I was laughing at everything. I dropped my brother's coat (expensive!!!) and stepped on it got muck all over it and couldn't stop laughing. Then my brother's father-in-law said that there were "drawers" in the front seat of his truck and I thought he meant his underwear was in the front seat and he wanted me to get them. What he meant was drawers to a cupboard. There I go laughing again!!! So I'm popping tylenol today and doing some stretching. Before I forget, I'm seeing my new family doctor on Jan. 28th for my physical. I haven't had a chance to decide whether I will stay with her. We have a shortage of doctors in this area, so I can't be real picky right now. Her opinion on fm is that she believes that it is real and that it is linked to how fm'ers perceive pain. (Have we heard this one before!!) She says that by exercising I will produce endorphins which will in turn make me feel better. I don't think she is an advocate of meds making me better. What do you think? We've already locked horns on one matter. She wants me off of one of my meds and she told me upfront that she will not renew the prescription. I know that this med is highly addictive and I do want to go off of it, but when she told me that she wouldn't renew it I went into an anxiety attack. She said that the expression on my faced changed. We ended up compromising and she said that she would wean me off of this med not cold turkey. I also have to go back and see my rheumy. Haven't seen her in almost a year. She is very nice and understanding. Well, I'm glad to see so many of our members back. Hope everyone is having a good new year.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, WOW this topic has really been a great help to me.It is so good to hear from everyone.Thank you to all for the advice and kind words. I really can't wait to get home from work and see if anyone replyed to this topic.I have been on diffrent boards but this group really is home to me.Feisty thank you for the ideal on the excersise I will give it a try.I know that it is a diffrent kind of work out but my job just runs me down daily.I am so wore out after work that I just want to go to bed.I know that I have to pace my self but just like alot of us, our job gives us no other choice than to push on. Yes Feisty I have seen 2 urologist the 2nd one is alot better.The bladder thing has really been a problem for me.I had the scopes done on me the doctor says that all seems well.He says that the pain is all part of the Fibro. We all like to hear that don't we. He is working with me and I am sure we will find something sooner or latter. Hi MIO how are things with you? It is good to hear from you. I think you and I have talked about the bladder thing before.I deal with alot of discomfort all the time but the bladder pain is the worst to deal with.Please keep in touch Mio. Weener your story made me laugh out loud.It all sounds like things that I have went through.It is nice to come on this board and get comfort and a good laugh. Keep on your doc you know what makes you feel better. I had to tell one doctor to work with me or I will find one that will. So sorry for the long post hope to hear from you all.Take Care Pat


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey, Boggs, Never, never apologize for a long post. You'll make me look bad!!







I'm always going on and on and on.....Weener--it's no wonder I haven't heard from you. Busy girl, you are. Your "adventure" made me laugh, too. Quite a sense of humor you have, girl! Keep it up!! I promise to try to write to you soon. I seem to be short on energy lately and I know it's a combination of stress from my cleaning jobs (it's a "killer" on my body) and stress on the homefront. I haven't been a very pleasant person lately. Then, of course, hubbie says I very seldom am. Well, I wonder why?!?!Take care everyone.Karen


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2002)

Hi All, Boggs your bladder dilemna reminds of of my friends stomach! She has horrible stomach pain, has had it scoped and they did find inflammation of the lining, but nothing else. Again, the big question "is it FM?!" Weener, I am a complete advocate of exercise!!! Way back in 1985 when diagnosed with just the FM, it was a slow start with an exercise bike that made all the difference in the world. within a couple months I no longer needed anti inflammatories. With both the CFS/FM, if I don't keep moving it wreaks havoc with me! From sore body to less energy and even depression. You do get good at reading just how much on a given day, and yes there are days that are definitely NO! Even if I just walk around the block, it does wonders for me. You get to a point where you crave it. I also have less "munchies" when I exercise regularly. I believe too that exercise helps relieve muscle tension, big problem we have. OK, I could go on & on, but I think my view is clear!!!







I hope you've recovered from the moving, Weener. Your story was good for a giggle. DD


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

WOW--hi Boggs and everyone else! Long time for me too.However i do read here alot. So much going on for me. Weener, what med is your Doc going to take you off of?There is a difference between addiction and dependence. Anyone on long term maintenance meds are dependent. Anyway--so good to see everyone. Update on me--i finally had to stop working and am on SSD--got first try. Very depressing. Had to start seeing a counsler. Am not handling the limitations well at all.Just went through a spinal tap in regards to the Lyme disease that they are pretty sure is gone.If you remember--that is what started this journey for me.So now? I am in daily Chrinic Pain. Controlled with meds and excersise. As well as rest and listening to my body.Like you Boggs--i dont even talk to anyone about any of it. I have a great doc that believes! he treats my pain aggressivly. Other wise i would be in bed.It seems i have worsened in some ways sense first coming here and i am not at all convinced the Lyme is gone. Another story. They now tag me with FM/chronic lyme







I still care for my mom and help with my grandkids--there is now a baby boy 7mos--that makes 4







I am on a regime of vit. that i do really feel have helped alot.But my world grows small--thank God for computers.Debbie


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Debbielee it had been awhile since I have heard from you,welcome back.How is everyone doing? Weener how is things going with the new doc. Fiesty how are things going with your job and the stress? DD thank you for the post I too have no other choice than to work out everyday.My job does it for me. Up date on me my Urologist called to day and thay want to see me friday.I had ex-rays on kidneys and blood work done for liver function.I hope all is ok. I know he is going to keep trying until he finds a way to help me with the bladder pain.He is a great doctor and I know he really cares. I keep getting pain in my Bladder and lower right side.I have high hopes that all is well.I know we don't like to hear that it is just FIBRO.In this one case that is all I want to hear. I am very worried that it is something else so please say a prayer for me.I will look back for replys.Take Care and God Bless. Pat


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Boggs--i am just hangin in there, One day at a time thing.Boggs how does the doc treat your FM?Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Debbielee, the med that my new doctor wants me off of is ativan. It is an anti-anxiety drug. The funny thing was it was given to me on a temporary basis 4 years ago. If I remember correctly I was prescribed 10 pills to carry me prior to and after my hysterectomy. That is how fast I got hooked on this stuff and how long I've been taking it. I know that I'm addicted to this med and tried getting off of it last spring (on my own). I felt so awful that week and couldn't sleep that I decided to go back on it again. I really don't think it helps me sleep it's just a comfort thing. This time the doctor will monitor my weaning off this drug. Apparently, my doctor's mother was on it for years and it took her almost 3 years to get off it. I guess that is why she is so adamant about getting off of this stuff. My goodness, I think I'm rambling on, on,on. Anyways, glad to see you back on the board.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone,Weener I hope things go well for you with going off the med.Please keep us informed on things remember that we are all here for you.Please don't think nothing about going on and on. My replys are way to long.The reason thay are so long is because this is the only place that I can come to and tell all.I put up a real good front about Fibro. I play the everything is ok game.My loving wife really knows that I am in pain everyday.We both know that I have to keep pushing on for the family. That is why I love this group so much.It is for me like having a personal diary that talks back. Debbielee I have 2 doctors that I deal with one is my M.D.and the other my Uero.My family doctor has put me on Ultram,Neurontine,and bentyl.These med has giving me alot of relief from the whole body pain.My uero is still working with me to help with the Bladder and left side pain.I have gone to every kind of doctor that you can think of.Gastroligis,Reumtoligist,Ueroligst{please forgive the spelling } After 3 years of diffrent doctors this is what is working for me. The IBS was really bad for but I have found what has worked for me . I am on a high fiber diet and it has put my C/D IBS to sleep. When I first started the diet I thought there was no way I could do this , but I have found how easy it really can be. Well I must go now . Hope to hear from everyone soon. Fiesty were are you? Take Care and God Bless. Pat


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Weener,I hope this post does not upset you but let me ask you something.Ativan is a benzo--same family as valium, zanax, klonopin etc...They are safe and effective drugs.Are you weening off this drug because there is no need for it anymore??? Or because the doc just doesnt like them?I have been on benzos for 12 years. Zanax first prn and then klonopin after my dx. It does help sleep and muscle spasms etc..You are NOT addicted unless you are abusing this med.Your body is dependent--big difference. There is know shame in that. Those that are on Anti-D, isulin, heart meds etc.... are dependent too.If you do not need this med anymore--then for sure go off it. But do not do it out of some fear of addiction. It wont take you 3 years to get off it. Sounds to me like your doc may have a phobia of benzos. The Ultram that boggs takes and is marketed as non--addictive is false. They have found that it is every bit as able to bring dependence as any narcotic. Nothing wrong with that, except the false advertising. In some states it has been classed as a schedule 2.I suppose the point of my post is that there are many myths that we have grown up with regarding pain meds, anti-anxiety etc...I hate to see people not get the pain management or anti-anxiety care they need due to phobias by uninformed doctors.Like everything else in medicine--research and tech. have brought about new studys and new way of thinking.Untill something better comes around--i will be on this med for ever--do i like that? NO i wouldnt like being dependent on B/P meds either. But if it helps give me my life back (which is the purpose of meds) then i say--thank God.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Debbielee:I'd like to go off of it after reading so much negative info on it. I take quite a few meds and some I cannot go off of ie) blood pressure.I'm not sure how much I'm benefitting from taking this med since I've never really gone off of it. As I mentioned before it was only a temporary thing prior to my operation, but then I felt that it helped me sleep so I continued. My other family doctors never questioned the length I was on it. They kept on renewing my prescription. The first doctor who mentioned the addictiveness was my rheumatologist and then my new family doctor. I'm not sure if it from personal experience that has my new family doctor feeling so strongly about it. I'm not sure if I'm addicted or dependant. What is the difference? I take l pill a day before bedtime. I really don't call this abusing. You know the crazy thing is I am getting a bit of anxiety just thinking about going off of it. She said that she would rather see me back on amitriptylene to help me sleep (since it's less addictive). I told her that I had a funny reaction to the med and she said that I shouldn't have had that type of reaction (hot flushing). The other thing is she is the only doctor in this area that is accepting new patients (and she still is a l/2 hr away). Not sure what to do. I'll be seeing her on Tuesday.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

weener --one pill a day does not make you an addict.The difference between addiction and dependence is the addicts get addicted cause they use drugs for a high and not the intended purpose.Amitriptalyne--is the same--you can not just stop taking that once you your on it. No difference than with the benzo.I cant take that anti-D either--it gives me tremors--not uncommon for those with FM.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello EVERYONE!Weener----I'm with Debbielee. Your new Doc sounds like she has a "phobia" about some of these drugs. These Doctors are driving me crazy--they all want us to take these new meds and as far as I'm concerned it's becasue they probably make more money prescribing the new ones to us. I don't consider your taking Ativan at bedtime addicting. Dependent, maybe, but big deal. If it gives you better quality sleep, do it!!!!! The Doc's just don't seem to get the grip that we just cannot sleep properly without some help. I've been taking Clonazepam (1 mg.) at bedtime to help me sleep. I told my Doc that he had better give me something so I could rest better. I'm tired of having to "fight" for every little piece of "comfort" I can possibly get. WHY DON'T THEY UNDERSTAND ? I was on Amitriptylene for over 6 years-----was told by my Doc that I needed it to help with the pain from the Fibro and migraine management. So, I took it like a good girl, gained 30 lbs., etc., and it did absolutely nothing for me. I finally went off of it. Then came the "round" of other anti-depressants (and each one was suppose to help) and all it did was make me worse. Then 2 years ago, after taking Serzone for a while, I became very despondent and suicidal. I was in a black hole and just could not get out. Hubbie took me to my Doc and he wanted to admit me to the hospital and I said no way. So, he made me promise I'd see a Psychiatrist and stop the Serzone and start a new one after a 3 day no-drug period. Well, low and behold on the morning of the third day, the "fog" started lifting and I started thinking more clearly and then I just wanted to fight!! I was so angry. It was that darn anti-depressant that was putting me in that downward spiral, but try and convince the Doc of that. Well, I decided to go cold turkey-----I was so angry by that time. It was a rough 10 to 12 weeks before it was finally all out of my system and it was a scarey time----my heart just raced and I was hyper and couldn't sleep, etc., but I swear they will never ever again put me back on an anti-depressant. They work against me, not for me.My oldest son has a major anxiety problem and has had some very severe panic attacks. He's been on a number of anti-depressants, etc., also and they work against him, too. He gets worse on them instead of better. He doesn't need something to bring him "up", he needs something to "bring him down". He has found Xanax works the best for him and yet his Doc's in Denver will not give it to him anymore because they told him the same thing they are telling you, Weener. He is so frustrated. He does not over use Xanax, but there are times when he would need it everyday, But he only takes it when he feels he's getting so hyper and paranoid and he knows he needs to calm down. He's lost several jobs because of his high anxiety-------why don't the Doctors realize he has to make a living for himself, so give him what helps him and shut up!! They act as if he's using cocaine or something for cryin' out loud. I feel like I want to go and bash their noggins in.On the other hand, I'm all for legalizing marijuana. I hear it helps alleviate migraines in a lot of people. I'm willing to turn into a "pothead" if it would help me! My oldest son knows a person in Denver who has suffered debilitating migraines for years and he now smokes a joint when his migraine hits and it totally takes it away.Boggs, I read you were looking for me. I'm here, but haven't checked in this week. It has been one heck of a hard week for me. Had to do my housecleaning jobs this week. My usual 6 hours on Wednesday, but then my weekly Thursday job turned into a 3 day, 38 hour stint. Football season is over and they've closed residence here and gone back home to Mississippi for now. So, I had to clean "from top to bottom", and it's 8000 sq. ft. I worked Thursday 14 hours straight, Friday turned into 9 hours, and Saturday 9 hours. I'm hurting; but, the pride of my job is when it's all done, the house sparkles and shines and that makes me feel good. Today I didn't do much except catch up on our laundry. Tomorrow I have another 6 hour cleaning job, but then I'm done for the week. Perhaps I'll get my own home cleaned for a change!!What I really need is a good massage. I'm going to try to see if I can get in somewhere this week or next and treat myself. And I want a deep tissue massage. It's painful sometimes, but it feels good. I'd also like to make an appointment for some Reflexology sessions. A friend gave me the name of a very good reflexologist and she charges only $25 for a whole hour. Doesn't that sound wonderful? They say a persons feet can tell quite a story on how the rest of your body is functioning. I'm beginning to believe it. I'm also thinking about buying a beginning yoga kit. It comes with a tape, a mat, a sponge roll, and a sponge block. What they are all used for is beyond me, but what have I got to lose, right?! Hubbie hasn't found a job yet and that's taking it's toll on the homefront. Hope something turns up soon. He's spent 32 years in management and sales and marketing and really knows his stuff. There just doesn't seem to be anything available right now out there for him and it's discouraging. His age (he's going on 59) is probably working against him, too. Who knows how some of these companies think.Debbielee, It was good hearing from you. I've been wondering how you were doing. Hang in there, girl.And Mio, you too.Talk about a letter, wow!! I think I better get off of here or someone will decide to kick me off!!Take care everyone.Weener-----good luck at your Doc's.Boggs-----you, too. Hope your Urologist can find a solution soon to give you some relief. And I hope your tests came out okay. Let us know, okay?DeeDee, you hang in there, too.Later.Karen


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Karen--dont wait a week to see this--Jeff created a Chrinic Pain forum on his mediboard--i brought some folks with lol.I always stop here Karen--just no one ever here that much.I talk to mama alot (remember her)???Anyway--i was going to a CP forum--because of the IBS, Diverticulitus, shingles, lyme disease, and FM which cause me pain 24/7 it just seemed logical.So now we have one here--have you been over there to mediboard.www.mediboard.com look under medical for CP forum--you should tell this story there.Weener went over but she hasnt told the story yet.There is alot of info over there. Karen--people there that can put your son in touch with a national Doc finder thing--that treat this kind of stuff instead of blowing us off.I have a great article on Klonopin--i will post it in a new thread tomorrow.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Howdy Friends:The old fm hasn't been too good the past couple of days. Lots of pain and dizziness. Couldn't do yoga yesterday because of the dizziness, kept on falling over. I saw my new family doctor today for my physical. She was much nicer today than the last time I saw her. Went through the gamut of pokes and prods - blood pressure (which was very good for the first time in a long time), urine, pap, breasts, etc. I even got my tetanus shot. In case a nail decides to bite me, I'll be protected. She even gave me a prescription for the dreaded "ativan". Go figure!! She wasn't as harsh this time in explaining the reason I should go off of it. It will be a slow process, but I will be starting next week. She says that I can still use the med, but not on a regular basis. So I go back next month for follow up on weaning off the ativan. Wish me luck.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi Pat,Glad to see you are still posting here, I just got back myself, I've missed everyone here so much, like you, its important for me to have contact with others who can relate to what my life is like. I look forward to posting with you again.Take care


----------

